# making cheese



## kittyjo (Aug 16, 2006)

I am wanting to make homemade mozzrella cheese   can anyone help me with a recipe and how did it turn out


----------



## lebelage (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.leeners.com/mozzarella.html

hope this helps.
I make mozz using just an acidic component and milk at the restaurant. But for the first time home cook these kits are a good beginning and very reliable.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2006)

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese.html


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 16, 2006)

Heres another http://www.cheesemaking.com/default-cPath-22.php
I have the mozzarella kit but have not gotton to it.
Be sure to read about not using ultra pasturerized milk.
I have the Fankhauser recipes but thought a kit would be good practice.
I believe it has enough stuff to make 5 batches.


----------

